# Exhaust question



## Jake_C (11 mo ago)

Hey just joined the forum hopefully I’m posting in the right place. My grandpa has an 06 gto that he bought new and so I’ve been told he replaced the exhaust as soon as he got it. He kept the old exhaust in a box in the garage ever since. My grandma wanted it out of there and give them to me and told me to sell them. Anyway I just wanted to get your guys opinion on a fair price for them. Not trying to make a fortune just a fair price that someone would be happy to pay. It’s the flange forward of the muffler all the way back to the tailpipe. Here’s a picture.








I don’t think they were used more than a few months. Thanks in advance!


----------

